# Which is better, 2009 or 2010 Fantom Cross CX?



## bourmb (Jan 25, 2009)

OK, I have my bike narrowed down to two. The difference in price is negligable, too. The 2010 has 6061 AL frame while the 2009 has a 7005 AL frame. I understand the 7005 is usually found on cheaper bikes as it does not require special heat treating. Any big difference in frame material advantages?

I am 6'6" and 240 pounds. I live in IL and the roads that I will ride will be mostly flat to moderately flat. The 2009 comes with a compact crankset/18 speed and the 2010 comes with a standard 3 sprocket crankset/27 speed. Which would be better for me?

I will only be riding casually with kids or by myself. I am coming from a '85 Fuji Sagres so ANYTHING is an improvement.


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

Either will suit you fine - buy one and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Subaru_Nation555 (Aug 18, 2009)

I was recently making the same decision and I chose the '09 because it was $60 cheaper. It seems the differences between the 2009 and 2010 are a triple crank, different colors and 7005 vs 6061 AL. Seems either would be fine, the triple crank gives you more flexibility if there are lots of hills.


----------

